# 180 with kids?



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

How can I go about doing a 180 when little kids are involved? My husband has done the 180 and I haven't been horrible, but I am sick of being in emotional limbo..One day I think we have hope, the next I feel like we are one argument from divorce..We have a 5 and 1 year old, been married almost 5 years, but together 8. I am only 29 and he is 30...

I want it to work, but I am sick of walking on egg shells while he decides he wants to stay. He says he is indifferent about us, ect...I call it bull ****..4 weeks ago he did the 180..We started MC and he has opened up during our sessions, but is still weird at home...

I know if our boys weren't involved he would be gone, but he is a wonderful dad....

Help!!


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

Stop all relationship talk outside of MC.

Start moving on without him--go out and do things on your own, things that make you feel good about YOU.

Don't hang around looking and acting needy.

Nothing will drive him away faster.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

That is hard with kids because I kinda have to ask him to watch the kids, ect...and I love being a mom...It seems like it will push him away even more...


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

almostsingle30 said:


> That is hard with kids because I kinda have to ask him to watch the kids, ect...and I love being a mom...It seems like it will push him away even more...


You won't be able to do anything until you stop fearing losing him.

Set up a 50/50 parenting plan and go from there.


----------

